# Poor running 2002 Altima 3.5SE, autotrans



## Risses (May 25, 2009)

'02 Altima, 3.5SE, has no power, idles rough. Check engine codes P0300, replaced plugs, checked compression cylinders ranges. from 165-135 psi. Other codes are P1800, PO1122, PO1121, PO328, Plugs are new. Does anyone have any ideas where to start to troubleshoot? My sister had this vehicle at Nissan and they said two cylinders had 0 psi compression. Which to date is incorrect. Additionally, anyone have the specifications on the coil packs. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

P0328 is the knock sensor but a P0300 can casue that one if it's bad enough. P01121 and 1122 are TPS codes for high and low voltage. P1800 is a trans code. The first 2 can be connected but the last 3 are connected but as a different problem. If the TCU is getting a reading from the TPS then you'll get those codes together. This is all I can give you right now cause the shop is closed today so I can't get onto ASIST to see if any bullatins come up for these. I'll try to remember tomorrow to look.


----------



## Risses (May 25, 2009)

Outkast, Thanks for your help. I cleared the codes. Spark plug well for cylinder number five had a little oil pooled in and around the plug and sparkplug boot so, I will replace the valve cover gasket. Someone also, wrapped several of the sparkplug leads from the coil pack with electrical tape. I don't know if this was needed or a blind stab at the problem. I will also replace the intake manifold gasket since I had it off, although it looks new since the last Nissan dealer replaced it two weeks during their troubleshooting. Also, I failed to mention the Nissan Dealership, told my sister two cylinders had 0 psi compression, so I checked that first prior to checking codes. When I did check for codes I did so with the intake manifold/air intake and associated sensors that are required to be disconnected for intake manifold removal. After I realized that I did that, I reconnected everything and ran the codes with the key on and received a system pass. OOOps. Finally, after reassembly I will run again to check for new codes.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The pooling oil is just the inside O gasket but bad news is you can't by the gaskets seperate. Nissan only sells it as valve cover assymbly. I don't know if it's different with the aftermarket but they're around $70 a piece IIRC.


----------



## Risses (May 25, 2009)

Outkast,

Thanks again for your help. I can get an aftermarket valve cover gasket for around $19.00. Should I replace the intake manifold gasket since it is new with only a few miles on it, untill I finish troubleshooting the problems, just in case that I have to remove again to access coils 3 and 5?


Rich


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

not if it's already new. It hasn't had a chance to get seated really good yet.


----------



## Risses (May 25, 2009)

Outkast,

I checked the compression today, due to the lower numbers I placed each cylinder at top dead center and added 45 psi compressed air to see if I could identify where the air loss was. It looks like intake valves on cylinder 2, 4. After this check, I went to check the compression again and I heard a knock on every crankshaft rotation, regardless if it is by using a ratchet or the starter. Given this new development I didn't want to attempt starting till I wrote you. This knock was not there prior to the cylinder air leak test. I did rotate the crankshaft pulley in the correct direction, clockwise when viewed straight on, but I did rotate a little in reverse to fine tune TDC. What do you think? Thanks for your expertise. 


Rich


cyl 1 165
cyl 3 170
cyl 5 175
cyl 2 130
cyl 4 140
cyl 6 150


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Have you had the timing chain guides checked? With the rear being off like that compared to the front the guides may have worn out and caused the timing to shift. This is actually a problem on all the VQ engines. This is something you'll need to take to a dealer to check. You may or may not get a code that says the CPS are out of phase. That's the easiest wat to know otherwise someones gonna have to open the timing cover up.


----------



## Risses (May 25, 2009)

Outkast,

I haven't had the guides checked. Would that cause the compression differences? How does the dealer check the valve timing? My sister had the car trailered over to my house because the dealer wasn't sure what was wrong with the engine. She can't afford to put any more money into the problem. It got real expensive. Two different shops had a go at it and neither could figure it out.The Nissan dealer said two cylinders had 0 psi compression. I haven't seen that problem. Just the large differences in cylinder strength. I have the factory manual and the time and energy to troubleshoot. What to you think caused the single clack/knock noise when I turn the engine over manually? Could all the air that I used during the cylinder leak test cause the lubrication on something to dry out? Would you start it that way? Would it be okay If I emailed you directly on this problem. It sounds like you know alot about this Nissan motor. Thanks for your help and time.


Rich


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Basicly you have to pull the timing cover off to visually inspect them. You can open one of the round access ports, about as round as a baseball, and look in at the guides. But you have to be a contoursionist or have a borascope to really see them. The problem is the guides are wearing out down to the metal causing the timing to shift over 1* to 2*. The knock you are hearing may be the overlap just barely tapping the piston top. The air wouldn't have done any damage other then maybe blow out the seals if you used to high pressure. You're welcome to email me I just randomly check my messages at work unless we're not busy. [email protected]


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

OUTKAST**..actually the p1800 code is for the vias assembly..trust me..i just did a vias delete and took out the canister and un plugged the plug and it shot a p1800 code..i plugged the plug back in and all is good


----------

